# امرأة تهدد بعزل وحبس رئيس جامعة الأزهر لرفضه اعتبارها "أنثى"



## Dark_Angel2008 (12 يونيو 2007)

.أحمد محمد الطيب رئيس جامعة الأزهر  

دبي - فراج اسماعيل

هددت سيدة مصرية كانت رجلا وطالبا في نهائي كلية الطب ثم تحولت إلى انثى قبل 18 عاما بحبس وعزل د.أحمد محمد الطيب رئيس جامعة الأزهر لأنه يرفض تنفيذ حكم قضائي نهائي لصالحها بأنها انتقلت بالفعل إلى دنيا النساء وبأعضاء أنثوية سمحت لها بالزواج وممارسة علاقتها الزوجية الخاصة بصورة طبيعية.

وتقول سالي محمد عبدالله مرسي ومحاميها المستشار د.نجيب جبرائيل رئيس منظمة الاتحاد المصري لحقوق الانسان لـ"العربية.نت" إن هذا الحكم من المحكمة الإدارية العليا يلزم رئيس الجامعة بتحويلها إلى طب البنات بالأزهر، لكنه رفض ذلك معللا بأنها لا تستطيع الانجاب فرغم تحولها لأنثى فإنها بلا رحم ولا تأتيها الدورة الشهرية، واستند إلى فتوى بخصوصها حصلت عليها الجامعة من مفتي الجمهورية د. علي جمعة.

وقال المستشار جبرائيل: ستنظر المحكمة الجنائية دعوى قضائية ضد رئيس الجامعة بالفصل والعزل من وظيفته يوم الخامس من يوليو القادم لعدم تنفيذه حكما نهائيا طبقا لما ينص عليه قانون العقوبات.

في المقابل قامت جامعة الأزهر برفع دعوى قضائية تطلب الغاء بطاقة الرقم القومي وشهادة الميلاد اللذين منحتهما مصلحة الأحوال المدنية بوزارة الداخلية لسالي باسمها الجديد كأنثى، وستنظر هذه القضية يوم الثلاثاء 19 -6-2007.

كان "سيد" طالب كلية الطب بجامعة الأزهر قد خضع عام 1988 لعملية جراحية حولته إلى "أنثى" مثيرا في ذلك الحين جدلا شديدا في الأوساط الاجتماعية والطبية والاعلامية، باعتبار أن هذا النوع من العمليات كان غريبا في تلك الفترة على الأوساط المصرية والعربية، وتم تحويل الجراح الذي أجرى العملية د.عزت عشم الله إلى تحقيقات النيابة العامة التي برأته في وقت لاحق، ثم قامت الجامعة بفصلها من كلية طب البنين رافضة تحويلها لقسم البنات.


رقصت لأثبت أنوثتي
وأوضحت سالي لـ"العربية.نت" أنها اضطرت لأن تعمل راقصة لتنفق على نفسها وعلى مصاريف علاجها وأتعاب المحامين الذين يتابعون قضيتها، خاصة أنها بعد فصلها من الجامعة ووفاة والديها وجدت نفسها وحيدة ولا عمل لها تقتات منه، مشيرة إلى شق نفسي أيضا وراء امتهانها الرقص قائلة: "أردت أن أثبت لهم أنني أنثى". 

تضيف: لكنني خلال فترة التقاضي نجحت في الانتساب لكلية الآداب قسم لغة انجليزية وحصلت على الليسانس بدرجة جيد مما أهلني للعمل في شركة سياحية، فتركت مهنة الرقص، واستقررت مع زوجي الذي تعرفت عليه في فرح إحدي صديقاتي وتزوجته في شهر سبتمبر عام 2005 ".

وتقول سالي: منذ 18 سنة وأنا في بحث مضن عن اعتراف جامعة الأزهر بي كامرأة وتحويلي إلى طب البنات، فقد كنت على وشك أن أحصل على بكالوريوس الطب عندما شاءت ظروفي المرضية أنا أتحول إلى فتاة. وخلال هذه السنوات الطويلة قدمت الشهادات والتقارير الطبية اللازمة التي تثبت ذلك دون جدوى، كأن الأزهر يصر على أن أظل مريضة وان استمر في عالم الذكورة.

وتضيف: أخيرا حصلت على حكم نهائي من المحكمة الإدارية العليا تلزم رئيس جامعة الأزهر بقبولي في طب البنات لكنه رفض تنفيذ الحكم، ولذلك قمت برفع جنحة مباشرة عليه بالتنفيذ أو حبسه وعزله من وظيفته.

ولم يكن د.احمد الطيب رئيس الجامعة الحالي هو الرافض الوحيد لقبول "سالي" في طب بنات الأزهر، فقد سبقه في ذلك أسلافه الذي مروا بمنصبه طوال فترة الـ18 عاما.. وتقول عن ذلك: إنهم يرون أنني خضعت لعملية جراحية لا أخلاقية، فرددت عليهم بأن هذا المرض معروف ويدرس في كليات الطب بما فيها طب الأزهر، وأن علاجه الوحيد هذه العملية.



النيابة والطب الشرعي أنصفاني
تتابع: ورغم تلك الفتوى الصريحة التي تساندني شرعيا فانني حصلت أيضا على قرار من النيابة العامة يؤيد الخطوة التي قمت بها، فعندما قامت جامعة الأزهر بالابلاغ ضد الطبيب الذي أجرى لي عملية التحويل واعتبروها غير أخلاقية واتهموه بأنه تسبب في عاهة مستديمة لي، بدعوى أنه بتر الأعضاء الذكورية، قامت النيابة العامة بناء على هذا البلاغ بالتحقيق في كل ملفات القضية وسألت عددا من الأطباء المتخصصين الذين قاموا بفحصي من الداخل والخارج، وكذلك تم تحويلي للطب الشرعي، فأثبتت كل النتائج أنني امرأة.. قالتها سالي بالعامية المصرية "واحدة ست".

وتشير إلى أن "د. محمد شعلان رئيس قسم الأمراض النفسية والعصبية بكلية طب الأزهر شهد في الطب الشرعي بوزارة العدل بأن ما كنت أعانيه هو مرض يعرف باسم "اضطراب الهوية الجنسية" وذكر أعراضه وأسلوب علاجه مؤيدا ما قمت به، ولهذا لم تأت به جامعة الأزهر مع مجموعة أطبائها الذين استشهدوهم ضدي".

وتؤكد أن "الطب الشرعي استمع أيضا إلى شهادة د.أحمد عكاشة رئيس قسم الأمراص النفسية والعصبية بطب جامعة عين شمس وجاءت لصالحي أيضا".

وأضافت سالي: الأزهر يرفض هذه النتائج محتجا بأنني امرأة بدون رحم ولا تأتيني الدورة الشهرية.. وأنا أرد عليهم بأن مرض "اضطراب الهوية الجنسية" بدأ من الشهر الثاني وأنا جنين في بطن أمي، وهذه الحالة تحدث بفعل التعرض لهرمونات أو صدمات تغير شفرة المخ.. فكأنك تضع مخ أنثى في جسد ذكري لا يزيد عن كونه جسدا هيكليا لا تعتريه التغيرات الفسيولوجية الخاصة بالرجل وهذه حالة غريبة جدا ونادرة وموجودة في الحياة ومذكورة في المناهج العلمية بكليات الطب، لكنهم لا يريدون أن يتفهموا ذلك، فكيف يقوم اساتذة طب الأزهر بتدريسها لطلابهم ويرفضون تقبلها واقعيا"؟..

وتعتقد سالي أن إجراء الأزهر ضدها هو تعنت وظلم لها لأنهم على حد قولها "يرفضون حتى تحويل أوراقي إلى كلية طب بجامعة أخرى".. وتتساءل: لو كان هناك شك في انوثتي فلماذا اعترفت بي كلية الآداب بجامعة القاهرة كفتاة وقبلت التحاقي بها ومنحتني الليسانس بدرجة جيد؟"..


علاقتي الخاصة بزوجي طبيعية
سالي تزوجت قبل عامين من شاب تعرفت عليه في أحد الأفراح وتقول إنهما يمارسان حياتهما الزوجية بصورة طبيعية.. "تزوجني مدركا حالتي السابقة.. نعيش في استقرار إلا خلافات قليلة نشأت بسبب موقف أسرته بعدما استند الأزهر على فتوى المفتي، لكن الأمور الآن على طبيعتها بيننا كأي علاقة بين زوج وزوجة".

وتضيف: لم يكن ذلك كافيا عندهم، فقد اتهموه واتهموني بالشذوذ الجنسي رغم أن الطب الشرعي برأني من ذلك عندما كشفت عندهم على هذه الناحية. يشككون في كل شيء ويقولون إن العلاقة الخاصة بين الزوج والزوجة لا تمارس بطبيعتها بالنسبة لي. وتصف سالي ذلك بأنه "غباء" موضحة بأن "المختصين يعرفون أن الجراحة التي خضعت لها تجعل الأعضاء الأنثوية والتغيرات الفسيولوجية غير موجودة لديها مثل الرحم والمبايض والدورة الشهرية.

سالي تتابع: هذا أمر طبيعي.. فاستئصال الرحم والمبايض يتم في حالة السرطان مثلا، فهل ينال ذلك من الأنوثة. أيهما أكثر أهمية .. المخ أم المبايض والرحم؟. المخ طبعا.. فبه يعيش الانسان ومن خلاله أشعر بغريزة المرأة، أما الأشياء التي يحتجون بها فيمكن استئصالها بلا أي تأثير.

وتمضي قائلة: هذه الأمور التي ينقصون بها من أنوثتي لا استطيع أن اتدخل فيها، فهي قدر الله الذي أوقفني عند حد معين، وهو القائل "يا أيها الانسان ما غرك بربك الكريم الذي خلقك فسواك فعدلك في أي صورة ما شاء ركبك".


درست الطب لأعرف سري
وتضيف سالي: حالة "اضطراب الهوية الجنسية" نشأت معي منذ قدومي إلى الحياة، وقد دخلت كلية الطب خصيصا لأعرف أسرارها ودرستها جيدا قبل أن أخضع لمشرط الجراح، لأعرف من أنا ومن سأكون وكيف ستسير حياتي فيما بعد.

وتتساءل: لماذا يصرون في الأزهر على أن أظل مريضة أو أن أكون انسانة غير طبيعية. لقد صرت بعد العملية طبيعية بدليل إنني ناجحة في حياتي.

وتحدث المستشار د.نجيب جبرائيل رئيس منظمة الاتحاد العالمي لحقوق الانسان ومحامي سالي لـ"العربية.نت" فقال: لم تفعل سالي جرما وإنما حولتها التغيرات الفسيولوجية من ذكر إلى أنثى بناء على تقارير طبية معتمدة من وزارة العدل المصرية، وحصلت على بطاقة الرقم القومي "الهوية" باسم "سالي" بدلا من "سيد" وكذلك شهادة الميلاد، ورغم كل ذلك لم تعترف جامعة الأزهر بأنها أنثى وقامت بفصلها من كلية الطب.

وأضاف: قمت بالطعن في ذلك فألغى القضاء قرار الفصل بحكم نهائي، وذهبت إلى د. أحمد محمد الطيب رئيس جامعة الأزهر منذ حوالي شهر ونصف فرفض التنفيذ، ومن ثم لجأت إلى المحكمة الجنائية رافعا قضية ضده طالبا عزله من وظيفته العمومية وحبسه طبقا للمادة 123 من قانون العقوبات.

وتابع بقوله: تم تأجيل القضية للخامس من يوليو القادم، لكننا فوجئنا برفع الجامعة قضية أمام محكمة القضاء الاداري لسحب شهادة الميلاد وبطاقة الرقم القومي من "سالي" استنادا إلى فتوى من د. على جمعة مفتي الجمهورية الذي قال إن "قطع أو شذب أعضاء الذكورة لدى سالي لا يعني بحال من الأحوال أنها تحولت إلى أنثى".. وهذه الفتوى تحت يدي الآن.

وقال المستشار جبرائيل: تحدثت هاتفيا مع رئيس جامعة الأزهر د.أحمد الطيب فقال لي: "لن اعتبرها أنثى لأنها لا تستطيع الانجاب" فقلت له: كيف تنجب وليس لديها رحم؟.. فرد بأن هذا أمر لا يخصه.

رابط الموضوع على العربية نت


----------

